# Non-snail Algae eater to clean Anubias



## Aquarion (Nov 16, 2011)

It's hard for me to shade one of taller anubias plants. Some of it's leaves have green algae on it. 

Would (true) siamese algea eaters or ottos clean them off, perhaps? 

My tank is community/peaceful, 125G, moderate lighting, neutral PH, runs 75-77 degrees.

I have a MTS problem so I enlisted some Assassin snails to trim the herd, so I don't think a snail can help me out here.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

I believe a BN pleco would be good in that situation.I know mine loves to eat algae, and he is pretty peaceful and doesn't go after my tetras or cories.


----------



## Aquarion (Nov 16, 2011)

StripesAndFins said:


> I believe a BN pleco would be good in that situation.I know mine loves to eat algae, and he is pretty peaceful and doesn't go after my tetras or cories.


Not so sure. I have one, he's a shy guy and always hiding but I've seen him sneak out late at night. He really hasn't done anything with it, plus he's pretty large (about 6-8") and I can't see how he'd suck on the leaves without crushing them.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

True SAE's are all I've ever heard, read or experienced that will keep the plants clean. I have three in my 125 and a BN pleco, and I hardly ever have to clean anything algae related. It's typically gravel vac'ing the gravel and water changes.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Otos don't eat plants, that I've seen.


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

Flagfish will eat the algae but they can uproot plants and they nip fins. SAEs are great fish anyway.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

hXcChic22 said:


> Otos don't eat plants, that I've seen.


I don't think otto's are as good of an algae eater though. I think they are more like pleco's IIRC, snaking on algae but going after mostly left over food.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

ottos don't usually eat the black flat algae on anubias and neither do the true SAES. If it is hairy algae SAe's will eat it. I tried taking the anubias out and cleaning with peroxide but a lot of the plant dropped its leaves-- they regrew eventually but I ended up with the algae again. 
Snails unfortuately work best. My assassin snail did not get very far with eating the other snails as they reproduced too quickly.


----------



## Aquarion (Nov 16, 2011)

Got three Ottos. Hard working little guys. Been putting in blanched zucchini and peas in every other day or so, along with algae wafers but they're always busy slurping around somewhere. I hate to starve them to keep them active. They haven't touched my troubled anubias at this point but they do appear active working on just about everything else.


----------

